

Appengine lock in by design, not a strategy. - srik1234
https://plus.google.com/u/0/110401818717224273095/posts/Uoj3pmhbCkH

======
srik1234
Though lock-in is not the strategy, it created the same effect. Not sure why,
Google routinely gets a pass for these kind of things. The one true open (its
a bit debatable as well) software they did was Android and that is pretty much
it. They've taken bunch of unpopular decisions in recent history that affected
developers/users. Maps pricing change, Google reader, decent Api support for
G+, etc.

